# Bulk Dme. Where Do Ya' Get It?



## dicko (19/11/06)

Hi All,
Quite some time ago on one of these forums someone mentioned a supplier of Dried Malt Extract in bulk bags (20 or 25 kg) located in Adelaide.
From my memory (which has a level of alcohol damage) :chug: the supplier was around the Mile End area.
If any of the Adelaide brewers know who this supplier is, could they let me know?
Cheers

PS. This is not for me but for a good mate h34r:


----------



## spog (19/11/06)

dicko,i made enquiries through bintari maltssome years ago,they also import yeast,they are in victoria.not sa but if all else fails give them a go?...cheers...spog...


----------



## PostModern (19/11/06)

I used to buy it from LHBS, but he bumped his prices so high, it accelerated my move into AG (well, something had to ). Most brewshops will have an account with Bintani and should be able to order it in.


----------



## dicko (19/11/06)

Hi spog,

I did some googling and found Bintani but as you said I couldn't find an outlet in Adelaide.
I can get it from HB shops but at a premium price.
The last lot I got at Grumpy's and they were very reasonable but my mate tells me that he recently enquired and was told that they dont sell bulk bags any more  

Hi Po Mo,

LHBS ( well local as in Adelaide) wants one of my arms and one of my legs for a bag of LDME  

I am sure that someone on here a few years ago mentioned a supplier in Adelaide, apart from the HBS's that sold bags of malt at a reasonable price.
I have done searches on this site but with my excellent dial up speeds :angry: it has taken a few hours today without any result.
I am hoping I can get replies enough to bump this to the top until someone remembers that post or knows the supplier
Cheers guys and thanks for your help,


----------



## JSB (20/11/06)

Welcome back Dicko,

I remember Dave (Goliath) was sourcing it from a local supplier at Plympton....
Tha label was Black with Gold writing.....don't know if that helps ???

Cheers
JSB


----------



## dicko (20/11/06)

JSB said:


> Welcome back Dicko,
> 
> I remember Dave (Goliath) was sourcing it from a local supplier at Plympton....
> Tha label was Black with Gold writing.....don't know if that helps ???
> ...




Howdy JSB,

I have not really ever gone away, however work gets in the way of anything brew related at times  

I have never got any from Dave Goliath.
I have searched the yellow pages, made a heap of phone calls, with no luck so far.

I have tried to talk this guy into going AG or even partial but he doesn't want to :unsure: 
His supplies are getting low and as I drink at his place sometimes it is in my interest to try and find some for him. I dont want him going back to using dextrose or worse, sugar  

Thanks JSB


----------



## GMK (20/11/06)

OK - Just spoke to Bill at Brewmaker in Holden Hill.

He gives discount to the Baroossa Brewers Club.

20kg bags of DME are 115.00 a bag.

Give Bill a ring on 83693649.

Hope this helps.


----------



## buddingbrewmaster (20/11/06)

i'm from melbourne and have also wondered if there is anywhere to get cheap malt extract. i already get a decent price at grain and grape (5 kilos of light DME for 30 bucks). dark is like 9 bucks a kilo and i think wheat is 11 or 12 bucks a kilo. i would love to move onto AG, but that will definitely have to wait till i move or my house mate 'disappears'. any feedback bould be greatly appreciated.

cheers


----------



## PostModern (20/11/06)

buddingbrewmaster said:


> (5 kilos of light DME for 30 bucks).



That price there is pretty close to the per kilo price GMK has quoted above (which is just below the price that made me quit partial mashing and take the plunge into AG).


----------



## dicko (20/11/06)

GMK said:


> OK - Just spoke to Bill at Brewmaker in Holden Hill.
> 
> He gives discount to the Baroossa Brewers Club.
> 
> ...



Hi Kenny,

Thats exactly the same price that was quoted to my mate when he phoned.  

Intense search prior to Intense thirst  

Then he will ring and order it  It is similar to being held and then squeezed by that important part of a males' anatomy.  

I suppose the cost has got something to do with freight from Victoria. I hope the bag he gets is the Bitani brand.

Cheers


----------



## PostModern (20/11/06)

dicko said:


> I hope the bag he gets is the Bitani brand.



He should specify. That was the best extract.

Price for 20Kg DME has been over $100 for a couple years now. AG is so much better. 50kg of pale for much less than that.


----------



## Screwtop (20/11/06)

Paid $9.50 for 1Kg of LDME at Caloundra Home Brew today. However Les is now starting to stock grain. Only pre-bagged in 2.5Kg lots at present but he has at last realised where things are headed.


----------



## dicko (20/11/06)

Screwtop said:


> Paid $9.50 for 1Kg of LDME at Caloundra Home Brew today. However Les is now starting to stock grain. Only pre-bagged in 2.5Kg lots at present but he has at last realised where things are headed.




OUCH!!!!

Screwtop, I can see the tears welling in your eyes from here.  

Those prices would make an extract using LDME and some crystal, or even worse Dried Wheat Malt,
with a quality dried yeast, and a few hops, come to a cost of well over $40.00 bucks.

At these prices, the tin of goo and a couple of cups of sugar is here to stay h34r: unless one choses to go AG.

Tears of pain


----------



## Ross (20/11/06)

Guess it's time I looked into this.... B) 


cheers Ross


----------



## Chris (21/11/06)

Hey Dicko,

I can remember doing this a couple of years ago, before deciding to go all grain. All I can remeber is i oppened up the yellow pages to Confectionary wholesalers. I called the one with the biggest add and they refered me onto another mob who had 25kg bags for $100 for light malt. I think they were in Mile End.


----------



## Kai (21/11/06)

I don't know if I would trust confectionery malt. How much might it differ to malt intended for brewing?


----------



## Adamt (21/11/06)

I wonder if chocolate malt can be substituted with malteasers?


----------



## Screwtop (21/11/06)

Adamt said:


> I wonder if chocolate malt can be substituted with malteasers?




Should make a nice Choc Stout


----------



## dicko (24/11/06)

Chris said:


> Hey Dicko,
> 
> I can remember doing this a couple of years ago, before deciding to go all grain. All I can remeber is i oppened up the yellow pages to Confectionary wholesalers. I called the one with the biggest add and they refered me onto another mob who had 25kg bags for $100 for light malt. I think they were in Mile End.



Thanks for that Chris. 
I have just got home from working in the "wild west" so I will follow that up.

Hi Kai,
I bet that some of the HBS' dont allways use Bintani malts. h34r: 

Cheers


----------



## winkle (24/11/06)

Adamt said:


> I wonder if chocolate malt can be substituted with malteasers?



Isn't a malt teaser a 50/50 blende of DME & dextrose :lol:


----------

